
Simplifying Media Innovation at Netflix with Archer - el_duderino
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/simplifying-media-innovation-at-netflix-with-archer-3f8cbb0e2bcb
======
gaspoweredcat
im too lazy right now so just imagine i posted some sort of incredibly witty
Archer reference in, instead ill just leave

Danger Zone!

